# Lump Near Incision Site After Spay



## OnoCat (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello all,

My 6 month old cat was spayed 3 days ago. She has been wearing a cone just to be safe, so she definitely hasn't chewed out any stitches.

She seems to be healing okay for the most part as well. She has been eating normally, drinking plenty of water, and going potty in the litter box perfectly fine.

She has not been very active and is sleeping a lot, but I've attributed that to the cone, the fact that she had surgery 3 days ago, and that she is also taking gabapentin for pain (today is supposed to be the last day of that).

However, today I noticed as she was laying on her back that she has a lump (picture included) on the bottom side of the incision site that looks abnormal. The lump was not there the first couple days after the surgery as far as i noticed, although it isn't really noticeable unless she's laying on her back. She doesn't seem to be showing any signs of pain (no excessive meowing, normal appetite, etc.), but she is also my first cat and I'm not extremely sure how she would show pain.

I've felt the bump and it feels a little firm, but not really hard, and it doesn't feel any warmer than the rest of her body. However, she doesn't love being touched on the belly, so it's hard to really feel around.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Almost certainly nothing to worry about, and it will go down, but you could always phone your vets for reassurance.-

I had a similar lump after my hysterectomy - scared the living daylights out of me, but apparently it's quite common: my doctor advised that it was just an accumulation of white blood cells which had rushed to the site of the wound, which is exactly what they're supposed to do.


----------



## OnoCat (Sep 24, 2020)

tyg'smum said:


> Almost certainly nothing to worry about, and it will go down, but you could always phone your vets for reassurance.-
> 
> I had a similar lump after my hysterectomy - scared the living daylights out of me, but apparently it's quite common: my doctor advised that it was just an accumulation of white blood cells which had rushed to the site of the wound, which is exactly what they're supposed to do.


Thanks for the reply! 
That's good to hear. I did just phone the vet and they said I could bring her in tomorrow for them to take a look.
I feel so bad, this will be her third time to the vet in two weeks and she hates going there, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

It looks like where they pulled the muscles back together with the internal stitches. Very normal and will go down as it heals. 
However, the incision looks like it was wet at some point? Or oozed? I'd like it to look a little cleaner than that. Not worrisome, but good that you're having it looked at.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

It looks like a seroma, where serous fluid builds up around the wound. It’s completely harmless and will eventually be reabsorbed. It will feel a bit like a grape, however your vet needs to check it out to ensure that the surgical incision is fine, as the much less likely option as she is happy and fine that an internal stitch has come apart. 

I have had 2 kittens with seroma’s post midline spay. They were the mad kittens who didn’t seem to notice they had been spayed.


----------

